# xray film using lye which water to use



## dscrapper (Sep 27, 2017)

I am having good luck with this procces . But want to cut some cost. I have been using distill water for the soultion and also for the rinse . My question is can I use just tap water in any step ?
thanks


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 27, 2017)

Since you start with a silver halide or a silver oxide, any chloride in the water should not affect the process.
Lye turns silver chloride into silver oxide.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 27, 2017)

Tap water.


----------

